# DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM VALLEDOSLOBOS.COM



## DPVIZSLA62 (Nov 26, 2018)

BEWARE OF PURCHASING A VIZSLA PUPPY FROM WWW.VALLEDOSLOBOS.COM 

Breeder: Ms Susana Perez 
Location: suburb Madrid

#susanaperez #vizsla #vizslabreeder #valledoslobos #vizslapuppy #vizslabreederspain #parvovirus #diabetesinsipidus #vizslabreedermadrid 

We purchased a Vizsla puppy called Van Damme (re named Maximus) from this breeder in July 2018.

We noticed markings on Max head (pictures attached) 

when we went to collect our puppy. Ms Perez said that they was marks from puppy playing with brothers and sisters. *This turned out to be a lie. We later found out via our vet that these marks were in fact a skin condition called Malassezia. 

When we arrived home we noticed over the course of the following 8 weeks that Max was drinking 2.5 - 4 litres of water per day! My partner, an ex Nurse, suspected Diabetes. The temp in Spain at the time was around 36 degrees daily. 

10 Sept 2019: We asked Ms Perez if this was normal to which she replied yes. **This was a lie too! (Screen short attached) 

We found out later from the autopsy that Max had Diabetes Insipidus from birth. 

Max developed inflamed eyes - the vet gave us drops. (Photo attached)

Our puppy became ill 4 October 2018. The vet found out that our puppy had an enlarged intestine but the causs was unknown and not a blockage. 
(X RAY attached)

***Susana Perez straight away disagreed with the vet and insisted it was a blockage and started to accuse the vet of “making money out of us.”

By 11th October 2018 our puppy was worse and we had to take him to a Vetinario Hospital in Alfaz Del Pi for a CT Scan and other tests. ****Our puppy had enlarged kidneys though the Kidney Function tests showed nothing wrong in kidney function. 

On the morning of 13 October 2018 our puppy died. The cause of death: Parvo Virus. We took our dead puppy to an independent Vetinario for a necropsy which showed Parvo Virus as cause of death.

*If a puppy has underlying health issues the Parvo Virus vaccines taken can be rendered useles thus Parvo Virus can be easily transmitted. 

13 Oct 2018: Max died of Parvo Virus aged 7 months! 

Why did this happen? 

Well, we found out that Ms Perez did not have the parents of our puppy health checked prior to mating. Our puppy was born with the underlying condition which meant that the Parvo Virus vaccinations failed!

Ms Perez maintained throughout that our puppy had a blockage / the x ray and scans found no do such blockage. 

We asked for our money back from the breeder, Ms Perez, 950 euros, she ignored us! 

We suggested another puppy with proof of parents health check certificates. Ms Perez declined.

All in all Max cost us 2,500 euros. 

We trusted Ms Perez as her website portrays her as a professional
Breeder that enter dog shows, has sponsorship etc. 

BE WARNED. WE HAVE SINCE PURCHASED A PUPPY FROM HUNGARY WITH ALL THE CORRECT CHECKS, CERTIFICATES, SALES CONTRACT ETC. NEVER AGAIN WILL WE BUY IN SPAIN.


----------

